# Brake light problem



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

I am having a problem with one of my brake lights. The tail lights work, the turn signals work, the passenger side brake light works but the drivers side does not. Changed the bulbs and that didnt work. What could be the problem?


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Could be a broken contact or spring in the socket.
Check for 12v at the contact pins. One pin is for turn signal filament, the other is for the brake light filament. Ground is the housing. Be careful and use very fine test probes; there's very little room in the socket and you don't want to short out the probes against the housing.

If both circuits show 12v at the appropriate pin, look for a weak or broken spring beneath the contact pins. If that's the problem, it's usually best to replace the entire socket. They are readily available.


----------

